# Verrouillage des chiffres?



## Ukhy (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment switché pour un Macbook alu et je me demandai si il était possible de verrouiller les chiffres car quand je verrouille avec la touche "verr. MAJ" (avec la led allumé) les chiffres ne fonctionnent pas et je suis obligé de maintenir "MAJ" appuyé, ce qui est assez désagréable. 

Connaissez vous une astuce pour remédier à cela ?

Merci


----------



## Vigorex (28 Octobre 2008)

Les chiffres sont sur le clavier JKL / UIO / è!ç lorsque tu utilise VERR. NUM


----------



## Flibust007 (28 Octobre 2008)

Tu n'as pas une touche Fn a combiner avec VerrNum pour obtenir ce que tu cherches ?


----------



## anneee (28 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai récemment switché pour un Macbook alu et je me demandai si il était possible de verrouiller les chiffres car quand je verrouille avec la touche "verr. MAJ" (avec la led allumé) les chiffres ne fonctionnent pas et je suis obligé de maintenir "MAJ" appuyé, ce qui est assez désagréable.
> 
> ...



préférences système/international/menu saisie: coche français numérique à la place de français


----------



## Ukhy (28 Octobre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> préférences système/international/menu saisie: coche français numérique à la place de français



Merci bien pour ta réponse Anneee car elle a permis résoudre mon problème.


----------



## r3m (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, j'aimerai faire la même chose mais je ne trouve pas "international" dans préférence système sous snow Leopard


----------



## pickwick (21 Octobre 2009)

Langues et Texte....


----------



## gannouche (21 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'aimerai faire la même chose mais je ne trouve pas "international" dans préférence système sous snow Leopard



salut,la solution "préférences système,langue et texte,méthodes de saisie coche la case  français numérique


----------



## r3m (22 Octobre 2009)

Merci !!


----------



## helix (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème mais je suis en clavier Belge et je n'ai pas Belge numérique.

Une solution pour les claviers Belge ?


----------



## tompom (12 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ces petits conseils qui rendent l'utilisation bien
plus agréable.


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2010)

helix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème mais je suis en clavier Belge et je n'ai pas Belge numérique.
> 
> Une solution pour les claviers Belge ?


Il te faut ça :


----------



## helix (14 Juin 2010)

Merci,

En fait, j'utilise simplement la clavier français numérique et ca marche nickel


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Juin 2010)

Ukhy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai récemment switché pour un Macbook alu et je me demandai si il était possible de verrouiller les chiffres car quand je verrouille avec la touche "verr. MAJ" (avec la led allumé) les chiffres ne fonctionnent pas et je suis obligé de maintenir "MAJ" appuyé, ce qui est assez désagréable.
> ***



Mais ça permet de faire des majuscules avec les accents comme É,È,Ç,À, etc


----------



## Bubeleh (20 Juin 2010)

gannouche a dit:


> salut,la solution "préférences système,langue et texte,méthodes de saisie coche la case  français numérique


1000 mercis de ces précisions, grâce à vos conseils je peux maintenant moi aussi taper des chiffres plus facilement. C'est super !!!!


----------



## mimi126 (16 Août 2011)

oh merci je chercher depuis 2 semaines !!!


----------



## au.MAC (22 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, 
mon clavier était paramètre en français numérique (et l'est toujours au demeurant), seulement depuis ce matin impossible de taper un chiffre sans l'aide de shift + ....
A priori je ne fait aucune manie pouvant générer cela.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Shaolinien (11 Novembre 2015)

anneee a dit:


> préférences système/international/menu saisie: coche français numérique à la place de français


Même problème en 2015 après une MAJ d' "El Capitan", même solution... Merci Gannouche!


----------

